# Footjoy SYNR-G shoes.



## Twire (Jun 3, 2009)

Iâ€™ve just purchased 2 pairs of Footjoy Synr-g shoes, white and brown for the summer and black for winter. The pro shop where I got them did a good deal as I bought 2 pairs. As with all the Footjoys Iâ€™ve had, they fitted and felt comfy straight from the box, although these were a little more snug than usual. This I think was due to the memory foam collar, and the back of the shoe seems a bit higher than my old ones (Footjoy Reelfits).  This aside, within five minutes of wearing they were good to go out on the course. Footing does seem more assured, but whether this was due to the new cleats or new shoes Iâ€™m not yet sure. Iâ€™ve worn them for 5 games now, and they still feel as snug and solid as when I first put them on. Iâ€™ve not worn the black pair yet (they had to order the black ones in, and only collected today), but hoping for the same result. To sum up, Iâ€™m very pleased with the shoes, and would say they are the best Footjoys that Iâ€™ve owned which includes, Contour, Aqualight, Dryjoys, and Reelfit.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm thinking of the black/white version but like you never had any problems with FJ out of the box. How is the muscle foam working - does it mould to the shape of your feet?


----------



## Twire (Jun 4, 2009)

The memory foam is a bit like that Tempur foam. It moulds round your foot/ankle when you put the shoe on, then reverts back to it's original state when you take the shoe off. This should keep the shoe nice and snug rather than getting loose in time.


----------



## tincup (Jun 4, 2009)

I would have to agree with the opening post, these shoes are by far the comfiest I have ever worn and they offer so much stabilty it is unreal. And after the excellent customer service I received fron FJ I will always wear their shoes in the future


----------



## KeefG (Jun 4, 2009)

Â£110 for a pair of golf shoes


----------



## Twire (Jun 4, 2009)

Â£110 for a pair of golf shoes
		
Click to expand...



Where did I say they were Â£110?


----------



## KeefG (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats the cheapest price that google finds them at!


----------



## tincup (Jun 4, 2009)

I have two pairs and they didnt cost me a penny


----------



## Twire (Jun 4, 2009)

Thats the cheapest price that google finds them at!
		
Click to expand...

I paid less than that, but I would have paid Â£110 for them.

About 8 years ago, I bought a pair of Addidas golf shoes, from memory I paid about Â£45 for them, wore them twice, hated them, and then gave them away...now they were expensive. Shame realy, because I always used to have the Addidas trainers as a kid, and used to love them.


----------



## Parmo (Jun 30, 2009)

I am just looking at them as my Dryjoys have gone top the dogs and the lace than pulls the thingy together snapped yesterday and I am playing in Spain next week so have to look the part.


----------



## Parmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Ordered and shall arrive tomorrow (with any luck from 118Golf and they can at least get one order I place right out of 4)...   

Went for the Brown/white ones but it was a tough call between them and the new Dryjoys in all white.


----------



## Parmo (Jul 18, 2009)

Sent back as the leather is coming away from the sole and the cleats keep coming off... We shall see.


----------

